# Gila Has Dreamflows?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It's definitely real. I have been watching it closely as well and the flows are coinciding with moisture events. It must be saturated because flows have been sustained much longer than in an average year. I'm currently in the process of trying to put together a self support trip to the region and if current patterns hold, timing will be much more flexible than usual. Get on it now if you have a chance. Who knows when the pattern will change.


----------



## sullyP (Feb 26, 2016)

*Gila Trip*

Hey Guys - I'm in Santa Fe and would love to join a Chama trip. I have a 14.5' raft - do you think it's doable with a boat this big? I've read about folks taking a 12' down. Let me know your plans!


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

sullyP said:


> Hey Guys - I'm in Santa Fe and would love to join a Chama trip. I have a 14.5' raft - do you think it's doable with a boat this big? I've read about folks taking a 12' down. Let me know your plans!


I've done the Chama a couple times in a 14' cataraft, but you'll want at least 800cfs for it to be at a good level. I've done it with less, but don't recommend it.


----------



## Livenswell (Sep 19, 2016)

The Gila has been surging off an on lately in response to rain events and being too warm down here for snow. This rain is melting off what little there was of the high country snows - thats where that 17,000cfs flash came from that we heard about back in Dec. The later we get and closer to spring, the less chance for keeping any snow up high so everything hits as rain and runs off. The snowpack above the watersheds of the Gila are just not there, as its only been rain

A buddy and I packrafted it last year in late Feb. early March on about 300cfs and it was already declining by the day at that time so I would suggest the sooner the better. Also, regarding rafts, that might be a tough run given the amount of debris that has piled up. Lots of mega fires in the Gila over the last few years have changed things quite significantly. My thoughts from last years river conditions told me that in the future, big rafts on the Gila may be reduced to memory or a lot of hard work if you do, and if you do, go light and take a saw with you! IK's and packrafts are the way to see it


----------



## sullyP (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

I could totally be talked into an IK run down this. Leaving Sat....returning to Denver by Wed night....doable? 

-Josh


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

J. Thompson said:


> I could totally be talked into an IK run down this. Leaving Sat....returning to Denver by Wed night....doable?
> 
> -Josh


Very, very tempting. Trying to rally locals right now, and I'm stoked on the possibility. Flows are perfect right now, but headed to flood this weekend. Could be an epic quick trip with super fast heads up wood scouting. I'm hoping to join a hardshell/packraft/ducky self support. Drive down Friday night, boat Saturday and Sunday, take out and or just drive back Monday....

Check this weather forecast. 90% chance of snow Friday into Saturday... and I read the aggressive models were predicting 2.5-3.5" of moisture...

Logan


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I can't do it this weekend but if the flows are adequate next weekend (27th) we will either float Fri-Sun. or Sat.-Mon with marathon through the night driving. My lower threshold for loading the car and leaving Fort Collins is 600+ dependent on how sustained the flows seem. Last time paddling out the last day at <300 sucked in my 10 ft. raft.
Holler if these dates are feasible to anyone.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Did anyone end up running it?


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

soggy_tortillas said:


> Did anyone end up running it?


we ran the San Francisco through the Gila, someone else had tried but damaged their pool toys, and abandoned them on the river bank.... the damaged boats triggered Greeley county sheriffs to initiate search and rescue thinking the paddlers were swept down stream...made for an interesting weekend...


----------



## travelbum (Feb 5, 2017)

*Gila Wilderness Run - did anyone run it Jan 2017?*

Looking for beta on running this again in my 13' cat - did it about 10 years ago with no problema. I see a number of you talked about it this past January so if anybody went, please provide a report!!! Also, thinking of the San Francisco! Fun stuff!


----------



## Livenswell (Sep 19, 2016)

we were anxiously looking at it earlier, back in January and almost pulled the trigger and went when it jumped up a couple thousand but after we studied the SWE charts and looked at the long term weather a bit, we decided that there was likely plenty of time (a couple more weeks max) to wait and hit it when the true runoff starts and the weather warms up a bit. Its been holding steady in the 500 range and there is still a shit pile of snow up in the high country. We ran it last year about this time and based on the amount of debris that is in the main channel I would guess that you need at least 800-1000cfs to get rafts/cats bigger than 10' down this, like I said before, take a saw with you to deal with the wood problems. We run it in packrafts or IK's


----------



## travelbum (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the reply - any advice on the San Francisco, if you've ever run this or heard of a local who has in the past few years?


----------



## gilamonster (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm looking to put a 3-4 day paddle of the Gila Wilderness (Upper Box) run together this month (March 2017), is anyone else interested?

Regarding the San Francisco: Upper (reserve to Kelly Ranch is clear of wood and IK runnable down to 140 cfs), below Kelly Ranch the river is full of beaver-cut strainers (10-12), US 180 to Pleasanton is decent, Pleasanton, NM to Clifton, AZ is probably full of strainers, but runnable, and Clifton, AZ to Gila confluence is clear of wood and small raft/cat runnable down to 475 cfs/ kayaks/IKs down to 200 cfs.

Gila Middle Box (US 180 to Red Rocks) is rocking this winter! We paddled a couple of weeks ago at 1100 cfs = perfect level!


----------



## gilamonster (Feb 2, 2017)

I would only recommend raft/cat on Lower San Francisco (Clifton to Gila confluence); above that = hardshell, WW canoe, and IKs only (too many tight turns and strainers to be much fun in raft or cat)


----------



## travelbum (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi gilamonster - thank you for the beta! My group just got off the Gila wilderness run in small rafts @ 1000 cfs; it was clear (well, there were some must-make moves for the rafts but doable) until just 1/4 mi above Turkey creek takeout, where the mother of all logjams completely blocked the river required a 3 1/2 hour portage of all rafts.

So it sounds like the middle box is open and clear of wood for small rafts as well, if you've done it recently at 1100 cfs? And your SF beta is also from this past month? If so, nice!!


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I just got back from a 3 day Gila and figured I'd give a basic report. We had been watching the gauge and when it was holding at 1000 we cancelled some classes and did the drive through the night Thursday. Friday the nice folks a the Gila Wilderness Lodge arranged shuttle for us. I would highly recommend using their services; they took out the day before we put on and had a bunch of great beta (they will tell you some secret spots). 

I did this exact same trip exactly a year ago this week with flows going 450 down to ~300. That time we paddle rafted my 10 ft mini-max. I would not recommend a small raft below 400. Duckies and hardboats would be fine down to 200. At that level it is maybe class 2, most of the technical boating was choosing the right channel and avoiding the down trees, lots of them.

This time after taking out we checked and saw that we put in a little under 1000 and took out around 750. We rowed a 12 ft paddle cat and my mini-max. I would not recommend putting on with oars at any level below this. The wilderness lodge folks said their group had a 14ft paddle raft when it was holding at >1000 and were fine. Not surprising there were more down trees than last time due to all the high water. There was a moderate amount of boat abuse getting through some of them (note we were rowing, not paddling). The trees are obvious, although often around blind corners, and of little danger as long as you are in the boat (I don't think bringing a saw would be worth the trouble). At flood levels the pushiness and higher water might make these harder to sneak through, but there are almost always multiple channels to choose from that would be boatable at high water.

At this level I would say it is mostly 2+ with a couple short rapids that might be 3- or even three. It would be hard to flip a ten foot raft but not impossible. The size of these could very easily swamp and open canoe with a less skilled paddler.

Having done it twice this time of year with shorter days, I would encourage someone to do at least three nights and four days. We were maintaining all forward and were getting about 3 1/2 - 4 miles per hour which didn't give us a lot of time for side exploration and made for 3 busy days of rowing. I would also recommend bringing a shovel for the hot springs (mile ~12 springs river left are looking good right now). I still think that the best way to do this at any level would be a ducky.


----------



## Derek86 (Feb 10, 2017)

A group of us is going kayak the wilderness run next week, thanks for the up date. the gila river is undoubtedly the hardest river to find any info on but I guess that's one of the reason the gila is so amazing, no many people even know where it is..


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad you got back in there Alex. Wish I could have joined you with more water.

For San Fran, I agree with gilamonster that rafts would suck in there. Way more trees across the river than on the Gila when I did it, and generally a narrower stream bed through the upper canyon.


----------

